# SX Core/Lite online purchase



## pausuri (Jun 28, 2020)

edited


----------



## Tinkerbell (Jun 29, 2020)

pausuri said:


> Hi, my trusted seller from Aliexpress has informed me that he's got the SX Lite in stock and they're ready to dispatch.
> 
> I'm UK based, I'm going to order a couple for some friends and I was wondering if anyone else is interested so we can order them together and if you're looking for someone to fit it, I'm happy to do it.
> 
> Delivery wait time to arrive to the UK is around 2 weeks


Hi. Glad to find someone who can fit it. I am awaiting my SX-Lite from Ali but would not have a clue how to fit it. I have had a look at their instructions and am scared to attempt it. Have you done this sort of thing before? The solder points look really tiny.


----------



## pausuri (Jun 29, 2020)

edited


----------



## CarlosNumbers (Jul 1, 2020)

Can I get the sx lite link? Cant find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 7, 2020)

*Edit

Never mind found another seller.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 8, 2020)

I ordered an sx core from the aliexpress seller and have received a Sx lite instead, if anyone is interested in buying, let me know.


----------



## BlueSkiez (Jul 11, 2020)

Alramir said:


> *Edit
> 
> Never mind found another seller.


Could you please tell me who it was ?


----------



## nprussell (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm really struggling to find a Switch Lite mod for sale in the UK. Happy to order from AliExpress etc. Could anyone point me in the right direction, please? PM is fine if you don't want to post here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 12, 2020)

BlueSkiez said:


> Could you please tell me who it was ?





nprussell said:


> I'm really struggling to find a Switch Lite mod for sale in the UK. Happy to order from AliExpress etc. Could anyone point me in the right direction, please? PM is fine if you don't want to post here.
> 
> Thanks!



DM'ed you both with details.


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 12, 2020)

nice


----------



## Alramir (Jul 12, 2020)

Alsusee said:


> I'm interested in getting a SX Core installed by someone (UK based) when I can get hold of a new Switch. Looking forward to seeing your SX Core install pics



@squee666 is your goto man! beautiful install pics of his service in this thread I believe.


----------



## shixooo (Jul 14, 2020)

I.need a link guys for a trusted one


----------



## Cher-78 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey @pausuri could you DM me please? Could use your expertise!


----------



## Gootah (Aug 3, 2020)

Anybody have a seller that ships to the US?


----------



## Delboyyy (Aug 17, 2020)

Alramir said:


> *Edit
> 
> Any chance you could dm a link for the sx lite?


----------



## scottyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

Im after uk install if poss tryed myself but soldered through the chip so defos not risking it again prefer a proffesional to do it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

cant dm squee666 as im a newcomer but did try


----------



## NO_sauce (Aug 19, 2020)

Gootah said:


> Anybody have a seller that ships to the US?



Did you find a seller who ships or sells in the US? I am having a hard time trying to find an SX Core!


----------



## FacuuSSJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Can someone pass me a page that sends the sx core to the whole world? since I can't find any page that makes shipments to Argentina


----------



## Lukeeuk (Aug 26, 2020)

Does anyone have a U.K. supplier at all? I need 2 of them. 

thanks in advance

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



scottyboy said:


> Im after uk install if poss tryed myself but soldered through the chip so defos not risking it again prefer a proffesional to do it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> cant dm squee666 as im a newcomer but did try



Hi, I can do these I’m located in Margate, Kent. 

i usually do Macbook & iphone Logic Board Repairs. 

D.M me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alsusee said:


> I'm interested in getting a SX Core installed by someone (UK based) when I can get hold of a new Switch. Looking forward to seeing your SX Core install pics


D.M me bud 

I can do them, I currently do macbook & iphone Logic Board Repairs


----------



## nekor (Aug 26, 2020)

Could you guys please DM me too with a sellers details? I live in the Netherlands so it's pretty close to the UK.

THank you very much in advance.

I only need 1 SX lite.


----------



## art30305 (Sep 2, 2020)

pausuri said:


> Hi, my trusted seller from A





pausuri said:


> Hi, my trusted seller from Aliexpress has informed me that he's got the SX Lite in stock and they're ready to dispatch.
> 
> I'm UK based, I'm going to order a couple for some friends and I was wondering if anyone else is interested so we can order them together and if you're looking for someone to fit it, I'm happy to do it.
> 
> Delivery wait time to arrive to the UK is around 2 weeks



Hello!! Could you order and install an SX Core for me?? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## PIXeL_92 (Sep 16, 2020)

Would appreciate a link for a UK / China supplier if anyone above be kind enough to send me a PM. Cheers


----------



## Jwillo (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi all, i want to buy the new mariko version but the only thing i can find for it is the sx core. Has anybody got a trusted seller for the uk and any other information on whether yours has worked out well and if any of you guys can help with the soldering that'd be great i have zero exp. Tia


----------



## ViralWeaponry (Oct 29, 2020)

Any chance I can get the info too?

thank you!


----------



## HostaMahogey (Nov 4, 2020)

If you could send me that info I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## HamedTemouri (Nov 30, 2020)

Lukeeuk said:


> Does anyone have a U.K. supplier at all? I need 2 of them.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> ...


Whats your insta, imma be in need of your service in a couple months time


----------



## LunaUmbree (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey has anyone got any links to buy a SX core, or know anyone who can install it? I'm in the uk


----------



## Mess83 (Dec 5, 2020)

can somebody also send me a link to a reseller on AE or anywhere else. dm me please

this for sx core


----------



## Cloudlessdreams (Dec 22, 2020)

Lukeeuk said:


> Does anyone have a U.K. supplier at all? I need 2 of them.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> ...



Can you give us a rough idea of cost / contact details for SX Core installation?

Ta


----------



## rausina (Dec 27, 2020)

Gootah said:


> Anybody have a seller that ships to the US?


You find anyone


----------



## Henx (Jan 14, 2021)

I've got a new switch. I'd like to buy sx core (not lite). Please DM me!


----------



## lemmej (Jan 15, 2021)

Bonjour,

Puis-je obtenir le lien sx core V2? Je ne peux pas le trouver en stock n'importe où


----------



## Brio (Jan 15, 2021)

someone can send me pm with link to AE?, i need SX Core, my switch is mariko v.


----------



## m3rcurial (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking for SX Lite if anyone can help...


----------



## Nuke1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

In search of Core SX V2 (for Mariko switch). If anyone knows, PM please. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Rhodderz (Feb 16, 2021)

Also looking for a place to buy a SX Core for the switch in the UK, googling comes up with nout, nothing on AliExpress either


----------



## adekunle17 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi im quite new to the scene, wanted to know f there's anywhere i can get an sx lite in 2021, checked ebay, aliexpress with no luck id like to install atmosphere


----------



## First_Blueberry (Feb 28, 2021)

No one is selling SX Core anymore. You can maybe buy a premodded system someplace, but since the TX site listing retailers is empty and many previous retailers, global distributors too, have just gone away as their prior inventory probably has been already sold.


----------



## DracarisFire (Apr 5, 2021)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you both with details.


Any chance you could DM me details as well. I can't find one anywhere! ty for any assistance


----------



## Alsusee (Apr 5, 2021)

You all know that it is almost impossible to obtain these chips now the crackdown but why do I write this? Most people will just ignore this and ask where they can get hold of a chip


----------



## PurpleVio (Apr 10, 2021)

Need a SX lite modchip for my lite if anyone could meassage me a trustable link it would be very helpful thanks.


----------



## sxliteseeker12 (May 3, 2021)

i need to find a trusted sx lite seller
im willing to pay up to 70


----------



## ddloox (May 6, 2021)

any idea if they can still be found _anywhere_..?


----------



## le01jack (Jan 28, 2022)

nprussell said:


> I'm really struggling to find a Switch Lite mod for sale in the UK. Happy to order from AliExpress etc. Could anyone point me in the right direction, please? PM is fine if you don't want to post here.
> 
> Thanks!


Me too. Need help with Switch and Lite


----------

